# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  Ribbon

## پوریا_م

با سلام 
هنگامی که از شی ribbon در دلفی 2010 استفاده میکنم منو در سمت چپ صفحه ظاهر میشود به چه طریق میتونم Ribbon  را از راست به چپ فرم تنظیم کنم

----------


## vcldeveloper

کنترل Ribbon ایی که با دلفی به طور پیش فرض ارائه میشه، در پشتیبانی از راست-به-چپ مشکل داره، و قابلیت راست به چپ شده را نداره.

----------


## کامروا

> کنترل Ribbon ایی که با دلفی به طور پیش فرض ارائه میشه، در پشتیبانی از راست-به-چپ مشکل داره، و قابلیت راست به چپ شده را نداره.


 به غیر از Ribbon پیش فرض خود دلفی کدوم کامپوننت همچین ابزاری رو داره ؟ اسمش چی هست؟

----------


## سعید صابری

TMS هم همچنین چیزی داره

----------


## کامروا

> TMS هم همچنین چیزی داره


توی TMS چیزی بنام Ribbon نیست! اسمش فرق میکنه احتمالا. اسمش چی هست؟

----------


## سعید صابری

حتما که نباید اسمش RIBBON باشه!

AdvSmoothTabPager
وسط چینش خیلی خوبه

----------

